# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วิทยุโมบาย QYT รุ่น KT-7900D แรง30w. 4ย่าน4ช่อง รุ่นใหม่ล่าสุด. (ส่งแบบเก็บเงินปลายทางได้)

## vvv

ขายถูกสุดๆวิทยุโมบายQYT รุ่น KT-7900D 4ย่าน4ช่อง รุ่นใหม่.
แรงทะลุทะลวง แรง30วัตต์. เล็กกะทัดรัด. ●ข่าวดี!ส่งแบบเก็บเงินปลายทางได้ทั่วไทย สอบถามได้...
《มีเครื่องเดียวคุ้มเลย》 เหมาะสมกับงานทุกสถานการณ์.
รองรับ 4 แบนด์ 
136-175MHz.
240-260MHz.
300-400MHz.
400-520MHZ.
ครบวงจร ท่านใดที่กำลัง 
มองหา โมบายรวมย่าน
ตัวนี้เลยครับไม่ผิดหวัง...สนใจ.

●ติดมอเตอร์ไซร์,รถยนต์ รถทุกชนิด ติดได้เลย ติดง่ายมีที่จุดบุหรี่ให้.
■ซื้อ3ตัวขึ้นไปเป็นราคาส่ง สามารถรับ-ส่งแดง:ดำได้หมด มาตรฐานของวิทยุสื่อสาร. ส่งไกลหลายกิโล ยิ่งเพิ่มเสายิ่งไกล.
●สินค้าเป็นของใหม่ 100% เหลือแค่อย่างล่ะ 3 เครื่องสุดท้าย
《ขายถูกเพราะเฮียใหญ่เลิกกิจการลดสินค้าราคาทุน》
■■มีราคาส่งด้วยน่ะครับ■■
คุณภาพเสียงดีเยื่ยมเพาะสุดๆ ●ข่าวดี!เก็บเงินปลายทางได้. สามารถฟังได้ทั้ง
■ย่านดำ 136-175 MHz
■ย่านแดง 240-260 MHz 
■มีสัญญาณเตือน
■สามารถตั้งโทนได้!เพื่อไม่ให้มาใครรบกวนสัญญาณของเรา..
■สแกนได้ 
เล่นง่ายพกพาสะดวกเล็กกะทัดรัด แบตเตอรี่ขายถูก อะไหล่หาง่าย ใช้ดีมากๆ (แต่คนส่วนใหญ่ไม่รู้จักเลยไม่ใช้กันทั้งๆที่คุณภาพดีเยื่ยมมากๆ)
《ขอดูภาพเพิ่มได้ที่LINEนะ》 

☆☆☆รับประกันครับ☆☆☆
ใช้ได้ทั้งภายในและทั้งภายนอกเช่น.
▪โรงงานอุตสาหกรรม
▪ในโรงแรม
▪ในสถานที่ก่อสร้างรึไซร์งาน
▪โรงภาพยนตร์ 
▪โกดังเก็บของ
▪การท่องเที่ยว
▪ออกทริปต่างๆ นักปั่นจักรยาน
▪ตำรวจ ทหาร หน่วยงานต่างๆ
▪รปภ. อาสาสมัคร ครอบครัว
■สามารถเช็คประวัติการซื้อขายได้ที่ไทมไลน์Lineนะจร้า

สนใจทักID LINE=0945705507

●ข่าวดี!สามารถเก็บเงินปลายทางได้ จะได้สบายใจทั้ง2ฝ่าย

●นัดรับของที่กทม.mrtบางซื่อ,btsจตุจักร,สนามหลวง,ประชาชื่น,สะพานควาย,เตาปูน,วงสว่าง,พระราม7,พุทธมณฑลสาย3,สาย4,สาย5,กระทุ่มแบน,อ้อมน้อย,อ้อมใหญ่,ปากซอยวัดท่าไม้ รึส่งไปรษณีย์EMSได้ครับ. 
■อีก1ทางเลือกสำหรับส่งด่วน ส่งแบบแมสเซนเจอร์(เฉพาะกทม.และปริมณฑณและจังหวัดนนทบุรี)

(สอบถามข้อมูลได้ แม่ค้าใจดี)
LINE ID = 0945705507 (ID)
TEL. = 0886444610
TEL. = 0945705507

----------

